# Why not?



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 26, 2008)

I've done something similar to Takumi_L here. Since I'm indecisive, I have three characters, reflecting different sides of me.

Easog: My first, he's a rather unique ermine, in that he has grey fur in the winter and dark brown in the summer. And his eyes, rather than black, are a deep gold. He is my bright, vibrant side, the one full of curiosity and wonder at the world. He's also the social part of me, the one who makes friends fairly easily. A lover of random promiscuity, he's playful and optimistic.
In Irish, the word "easog" means "weasel".

BrÃ¢n: A crow with the same golden eyes as Easog, BrÃ¢n is the darker, more serious me. The one with a disdain for stupidity and wilful ignorance. Easog is the playful joker, while BrÃ¢n is the one that prefers intelligent, stimulating conversation. Also, my stronger side, the one who will stop Easog before he goes too far. He personifies my sense of civility.
In Welsh, the word "brÃ¢n" means "crow".

Takuma: A snow leopard, he's my newest side. The spacey part of me who doesn't get enough sleep because he stays up at night thinking. Quiet, thoughtful and artistic. The one who forces me to write, draw, and play the fiddle until my fingers are sore.
I couldn't find a suitable Celtic name for him, so I instead went with the Japanese "Takuma"
From Japanese æ‹“ (taku) "expand, open, pioneer" and çœŸ (ma) "real, true".
So, essentially, "open truth."
[Yes, the similarity to Takumi ["open sea", fyi] is intentional ]


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 26, 2008)

Do those gold eyes stare into my soul?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 26, 2008)

They might.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice little woozle.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice description .^_^.


----------



## Khato (Jul 29, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Easog: My first, he's a rather unique ermine, in that he has grey fur in the winter and dark brown in the summer. And his eyes, rather than black, are a deep gold. He is my bright, vibrant side, the one full of curiosity and wonder at the world. He's also the social part of me, the one who makes friends fairly easily. A lover of random promiscuity, he's playful and optimistic.
> In Irish, the word "easog" means "weasel".



Id.



> BrÃ¢n: A crow with the same golden eyes as Easog, BrÃ¢n is the darker, more serious me. The one with a disdain for stupidity and wilful ignorance. Easog is the playful joker, while BrÃ¢n is the one that prefers intelligent, stimulating conversation. Also, my stronger side, the one who will stop Easog before he goes too far. He personifies my sense of civility.
> In Welsh, the word "brÃ¢n" means "crow".



Superego.



> Takuma: A snow leopard, he's my newest side. The spacey part of me who doesn't get enough sleep because he stays up at night thinking. Quiet, thoughtful and artistic. The one who forces me to write, draw, and play the fiddle until my fingers are sore.
> I couldn't find a suitable Celtic name for him, so I instead went with the Japanese "Takuma"
> From Japanese æ‹“ (taku) "expand, open, pioneer" and çœŸ (ma) "real, true".
> So, essentially, "open truth."
> [Yes, the similarity to Takumi ["open sea", fyi] is intentional ]



Ego.

It'd be interesting if these developed in order. Because that's the order the brain develops the Id, Superego and Ego. I think you covered all the bases, here.  Dunno about the golden eyes, though. They're kinda connotated with angelism or great evil.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 29, 2008)

Actually, they did develop in order. :3
As for the eyes, they're not really symbolic of anything other than the fact I just thought he's look good with golden eyes.  But thanks, I like to think I'm thorough about these things.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 29, 2008)

Aw, I love snow leopards. It's a shame they're almost extinct.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 29, 2008)

I know, it makes me sad.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> I know, it makes me sad.



There was a very good (albeit sad) article about them in a recent Nat'L Geo.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 30, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> There was a very good (albeit sad) article about them in a recent Nat'L Geo.



Hm, I should try and find it. I don't get the magazine unfortunately. I've been meaning to subscribe for a long time now, I don't know what's stopping me. :/


----------

